# Today,  I am selfish... prayer request.



## Ferguson K (Mar 15, 2017)

Today,  I am selfish. I am more worried about my cats routine surgery than the fire burning billions of acres. I am stressing over my store getting back into shape when thousands are without homes and their entire life burned to the ground. I do not care about politics. I do not care who wore what in some award show that didn't affect me in the slightest. I am selfish because I just bought a load of hay,  when thousands are driving across the country to deliver free hay to our brothers and sisters who have nothing left. I am selfish because I just bought more milk replacer when I ran out and there are thousands of orphaned calves whose mothers burned alive to save them.  Ranchers who now must figure out if they have any livestock left and are worried about what they're going to do to feed their families. I am selfish because I look at my animals and know they're safe. Others have no idea what they even have left.

Today I am selfish because for the first time all week, I have realized the magnitude of the fires burning away homes, towns, an entire state... I am selfish because all of the miniscule things I am worrying about have nothing on the families of the three teens who selfishly gave their lives saving cattle they didn't even own from raging fires. The farmers and ranchers driving their cattle in front of the fires praying they can out run them. 

Today I am selfish, and I am sorry.

I will not post pictures of the gruesome things we are witnessing.  The piles of cattle lining fields that burned alive.  The cattle that were put down because they were to badly burned.  The picture of the orphan calf whose mother died giving birth to it. I will only ask for prayers to those devastated by these fires from my fellow brothers and sisters of agriculture.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 15, 2017)

I didn't even know about this. Way to go national news media. Those pictures made me cry. Thank you for posting this. I'll stop complaining about my foot and a half of snow now.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 15, 2017)

Wow!  Thanks for sharing that, Ferguson K!  It was very touching and brought tears to my eyes too!   How sad! My prayers are with them also!


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 15, 2017)

More powerful images. 

To many to share.

None of these images are mine.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 15, 2017)

Wow! That fire is closer to us, than I realized.


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 15, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> Wow! That fire is closer to us, than I realized.




The edges of the fire are unsettlingly close to y'all. Google maps just updated it. It's still moving.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2017)

God bless the farmers and ranchers, for they feed us. Damnation to the devil and the fires who destroyed them.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 15, 2017)

I can't even imagine the devastation...  prayers for all...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2017)

This has constantly been on my mind K! 
Very sad. The photos of the lines of burnt cows… 

I can't even imagine. I read several stories of the farmers braving it to go shoot their cows so that they don't suffer. Makes me feel so sick. Just terrible. They are in my prayers for sure.


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 15, 2017)

When people start complaining about the rising need prices, they wont be informed of the fires and they'll blame the president or whatever else.

No one will know.

I'm so mad for these farmers.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 15, 2017)

So sad, cant say I heard anything on the news about the fires


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 15, 2017)

I watch a lot of news and haven't seen any news on this.  Any problem we have is trivial compared to what those folks are going through.


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 15, 2017)

I know several people who have written leaders of the news wondering why they're not covering this. Not even a 5 minute blip on national news. Sickens me.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 15, 2017)

I too had not heard. But lord knows they covered the Oscars and the iheart radio awards on who wore what and won what..... Breaks my heart.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 15, 2017)

Will be praying for them...


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 15, 2017)

The Bastrop Lowes is taking orders starting Friday. Reposting information.

WHAT NEWS TO COME HOME TOO!!!!

Lowe's is going to partner with TLPRC in the Fencing Drive for the Panhandle Fire Victims!!!!!!  Soooooooo, materials can be purchased a couple of ways:

1.  Starting Friday, Go to the Pro Desk at the Bastrop Lowe's and tell them you want to buy a 1/8 mile, 1/4 mile, 1/2 mile or whole mile of fence for the Panhandle Fire Victims...t-posts, barbwire or both and they will take your order.

Perspective:
1/8 mile = 55 t-posts and 2.5 rolls of wire
1/4 mile = 110 t-posts and 5 rolls of wire
1/2 mile = 220 t-posts and 10 rolls of wire
3/4 mile = 330 t-posts and 15 rolls of wire
1 mile = 440 t-posts and 20 rolls of wire

Get your groups together and purchase up to a mile...or more

2.  Starting Friday, Call down there and place your order over the phone.  Call 512-321-0460 and ask for the Pro Desk.  Place your order there.

3.  Come to the "Fill The Trailer" trailer this Friday or Saturday and make a monetary donation.  We will be at the Bastrop Lowe's location from 9:00am til 6:00pm both days

Purchases made by TLPRC will be AT COST - they are going to work to get that cost down even more, if possible!!!!!  So don't go to a regular register with a stack of t-posts...you will have to pay full cost.  Go to the Pro Desk or come see us!!!!!

4.  Finally...checks can be mailed to TLPRC, PO Box 309, Elgin TX 78621.  In the Memo Section, please write:  TX Panhandle Fire Victims.

I am available by phone/text/email:
Lorrie Phillips - cell 512/350-9566
email - tlprcelgin@gmail.com

This discounted price will allow the purchase of more supplies!!!!

Please, Please, Please make sure you tell Lowe''s THANK YOU!!!!!

Please SHARE, SHARE, SHARE!!!!!

GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!

Many Thanks to Karen Sugars for making this connection!!!!!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 15, 2017)

I have been following the fires because a young man from here followed his dreams as a storm chaser and recently moved to Kansas.
It is all very tragic, the loss of life, and I do not have the words to express what I feel.
Fortunately, the Spirit himself intercedes for us with groans that words cannot express. And he who searches our hearts knows the mind of the Spirit, because the Spirit intercedes  for the saints in accordance with God's will. Romans 8:26b, 27


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 16, 2017)

Letter to America,

How can we know what will make America Great Again -  when the major news outlets continue to ignore the Americans who made it great to begin with! 

Let me give you a couple examples. . . . and feel free to share.

The fires spreading over much of the heartland from Colorado to the Texas Panhandle, reaching large portions of Oklahoma and Kansas, and all the way to Florida this past week has consumed land, livestock and even human lives as never before seen in our country's recorded history. 

The fires made the national news a few times, but what was missing was the personal impact it made on those unfortunate enough to be in the path of these fires. It's a story of character, grit and resilience. But more importantly, it's a story of spiritual faith which saw this country through tough times. These are stories of inspiration and hope, something we need more of in our news, not less. To get the rest of the story you have to read local news. Where rural Americans live.

Eriech Tapia gave the world (or at least his part of it near Laverne, OK), an incredible insight with his story March 12th in the Oklahoman. Complete with pictures, interviews and first person testimonies Eriech reported less on the fire and more on the people impacted by it's devastation. Thousands of cattle burned to death. 

A local residence, 80 years old, rescued from the home in which he and his siblings grew up, now burned to the ground. Eriech includes further interviews from folks who have lost their homes, and their way of living. You can watch the faces of people who narrowly missed losing their lives and discussing it as if it were a loss at the Friday night basketball game. They indeed, had their game faces on, because these people are tough. They are rural America and the ranchers and workers who make up this "invisible" segment of our country. These are the people who made America tough. 

Compare their faces and stories with the images we see every day from irritated protesters who don't like the way the way the election turned out or frustrated by the confusion they feel when they have to pick a restroom to use. We need more real news of real people - with real challenges. Many of us would be better for it. 

Cody Crockett, age 20, and Sydney Wallace, only 22, were too young to lose their lives to a fire, but they died trying to rescue cattle and horses from raging fires near Amarillo. They weren't alone. Sloan Everett left behind a wife and two kids and Cade Koch died when the fires passed through Gray County TX. 

These are sad times for the families and communities in this part of Texas. But the story is more about inspiration than loss, and comes from an unlikely source, Cody's mother, Kristie. She celebrated her son's life and blamed no one, and gave the credit for her strength to her faith. By the way, you won't see this uplifting story on national news either. You will find it in the Amarillo Globe-News, and credit to another excellent portrayal of the hidden story behind these fires by journalist Lisa Lamb.

These stories need to be told. We shouldn't have to dig for them. Their stories define who we are . . . or at least who we should be and it's no wonder the main stream press can't predict America any longer. Many of us are invisible to them.

We shouldn't have to wait for tragedy to bring out the best in us but for many, that is the only way they will learn what is truly important in their lives. Lets hope they can learn by from others and not have to suffer themselves to appreciate what they already have. A great country that people are still willing to die to protect, and risk their lives to come here.




 

Jo Ellen Morrison, Barrel Horse News


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 16, 2017)

Wow


----------



## TAH (Mar 16, 2017)

So sad!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 16, 2017)

Geez just read all this and nearly to tears.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 16, 2017)

I had read about the fires on Facebook but the news doesn't say a word, after all, food comes from a grocery store, most people don't understand where it all starts. The loss of human life is truly a tragedy, I feel for the families. 

A few months ago when a major dam near me was in trouble and more rain was coming 1000's of people were being evacuated. The local news channel was covering the evacuation and the weather, as it should. People were upset that that particular channel was not covering the Oscars that night.   Humanity is lost for the most part, it is sad and frightening at the same time. My prayers are with them all.


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 16, 2017)

This wholething breaks my heart.


----------



## Gorman Farm (Mar 16, 2017)

I will include in my prayers those that affected by the fire. May God give them the wisdom and strength they need at this time, and give them peace that passes all understanding. Amen


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I didn't even know about this. Way to go national news media. Those pictures made me cry. Thank you for posting this. I'll stop complaining about my foot and a half of snow now.



X 200

The only thing I listen to is NPR, don't even have a TV. I've not heard 1 mention of these fires. Figured they just started until I Googled and found they started 11 days ago.  I don't listen all day every day but I would think there would have been at least a mention now and then that I would have caught.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 17, 2017)

Today my local NH news had a story about a Kansas family that was raising 2 orphaned calves whose mother died in "a wildfire".... I can't view the video but I have a feeling they won't address the actual fire.

@babsbag you are so right. Food comes from the grocery store... never mind the farmers who lost their cattle, or their lives. People will only notice when beef is harder to come by. In case the general population forgot, beef comes from an actual animal that was raised by an actual farmer.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 17, 2017)

I do have to say I'm fortunate that the one fire that was on lots of horse land that was near me a couple years ago was one that people were able to evacuate all the horses.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 17, 2017)

Wildland fires are not rare or new out in CA where I live but almost always it is in a heavily wooded area, not open range land. A few years back a friend had to evacuate due to a fire and our goat club jumped into action and helped her move 93 goats. I can't even imagine cattle on an open range. Even if you could get to them moving that many would be darn near impossible.


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 17, 2017)

It's a good thing we raise our meat. 

Prices are about to sky rocket.


----------



## chicken4prez (May 7, 2017)

I'll be praying for everyone.


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2017)

Our area was hit by tornadoes last weekend, 4 hit the Canton Texas area. One of them was a mile wide and was on the ground 40 miles. Lots of damage. Mostly in rural areas, but that doesn't make the damage done any less significant. News casters like to show lots of damage, one farmhouse and a barn out in the middle of nowhere isn't newsworthy. Lots of cattle lost or killed. A friend's uncle rented a track hoe to bury his cattle, another had cattle in his pastures that he had no idea of where they came from. Farms got hit hard. Thankfully, it was First Monday weekend in Canton, a huge 400 acre flea market, and it was spared. Thousands of people in town for the weekend and they either had to hunker down or flee for their lives.


----------



## luvmypets (May 7, 2017)

Praying for all the families affected


----------



## Mike CHS (May 7, 2017)

I don't fear much but I do fear those type of storms.


----------



## Rammy (Nov 23, 2018)

It never ceases to amaze me how it seems humanity has lost thier compassion for thier fellow neighbors. I knew nothing about the loss of cattle or about the brave people trying to save them. It seems the media would rather report about those poor  victimized celebreties losing thier mega mansions than the tragic loss of life of people  and helpless animals caught in the midst if this.
Guess thats not as newsworthy as a hollywood star losing thier house. And will these stars help by donating or helping to rebuild or support thier community in some way? Nope.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 23, 2018)

Rammy said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how it seems humanity has lost thier compassion for thier fellow neighbors. I knew nothing about the loss of cattle or about the brave people trying to save them. It seems the media would rather report about those poor  victimized celebreties losing thier mega mansions than the tragic loss of life of people  and helpless animals caught in the midst if this.
> Guess thats not as newsworthy as a hollywood star losing thier house. And will these stars help by donating or helping to rebuild or support thier community in some way? Nope.



You really shouldn't paint them all with the same broad brush..
Some 'celebrities' are helping and, it is being reported, tho more in online print than on TV. (admittedly tho, I don't watch any TV news) 
A few that have been mentioned on web news;
Aaron Rogers..NFL QB donated $1 million to the Camp Fire Relief Fund.
Ellen Degeneress donated $100,000 to LA Fire Fighter's Foundation.
M. Cyrus and Liam Hemsworth donated $500,000 to Malibu Foundation..and they had lost their own house..
Sandra Bullock  Bullock made a $100,000 donation to the Humane Society of Ventura County.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/14/entertainment/dave-grohl-guy-fieri-firefighters/index.html
https://heavy.com/news/2018/11/celebrities-california-wildfire-relief/


----------



## Rammy (Nov 23, 2018)

Some have. Most wont.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 23, 2018)

Rammy said:


> Some have. Most wont.



True...but the same is also true for the US population in general.
If every adult in the US donated just $6 spread out over the next 60 days ($1 every 10 days for the next 2 months) the total would be over 1.5 billion dollars. In truth, if previous disasters are any indication, there will most likely be less than 1/10th that amount donated by 'the common man'.

It's not that grass root Americans are 'cheap' but they are more likely to donate to local or regional causes and to overseas needs that have a long term visual presence. 
Lots of Americans (about 1/2) simply won't donate to the current Calif problems because of that state's politics and perceived philosophical beliefs and attitudes.


----------

